# Enneagram theme songs



## Lesley Drakken (Aug 17, 2012)

I came up with a whole playlist of these a while back as a multimedia composition exercise, using the essence of each type to create a well rounded line up of songs. I had separate songs for Disintegration too, but I'll just post the Integration ones.

Type 1 --> Bless The Broken Road - Rascal Flatts
Type 2 --> Wind Beneath My Wings - Bette Midler
Type 3 --> Greatest Love of All - Whitney Houston (A personal favorite of mine because of her being a 3)
Type 4 --> Story of Your Life - Five for Fighting
Type 5 --> Fly Me Away - Annie Little
Type 6 --> Chances - Five for Fighting
Type 7 --> Love Like Crazy - Lee Brice
Type 8 --> The Impossible - Joe Nichols 
Type 9 --> Real Life - Drawn To Life: the Next Chapter

The keystone of the collection is Ronnie Dunn's Bleed Red, which is supposed to make the whole thing end on the note that the differences between us are illusions.


----------



## LuminousDirge (Oct 19, 2012)

I think one would fit "that is our justice" by meiko the vocaloid program due to the song being about justice

two, "banana heartbreak" from ape escape 3 or "rip and release" by megurine luka the vocaloid since the first was a boss fight song fighting monkey/ukki pink and its about someone getting their heart broken and refusing to break up and relentlessly chasing for their love. Rip and release is sort of the same, only its based of someone knowing that their lover is cheating and still want to love them during the end it is implied the cheater had their throat removed out of obsession/or revenge but I do not know

three I do not know the singer but "We are the champions" but it may be self explanatory? No offense if its not in a non condescending way....

four, "Eternal Ring" by Morikawa Toshiyuki because the song is very romantic and artistic also because fours are typically know as romantics but it may not always be the case just to be fair.

five Maybe "Geek in pink" by Jason Mraz Only because the interpretation sounds like a geek or really just a socially awkward person that is not accepted but continues to say they are going to regret it in the end... 

six Change by miwa, as the song is about someone wanting to be who they are and not like others similar to the six..

seven "Spice" by the vocaloid Len Kagamine again no offense to any seven types but spice is sort of like about len having multiple partners to escape being in a committed relationship by hiding pain from a heart break?

eight "I need a hero" by Bonnie Tyler because the hero she is describing in the song is sort of like an eight

nine "Sanctuary" By Utada Hikaru I really cannot explain this one as much but the song talks about connecting and needing emotions, but I am not sure....

I hope that it makes sense?


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Cp6


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

@Phoenix_Rebirth A drug-romanticizing song as cp 6 "theme"? Why?


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Inguz said:


> @_Phoenix_Rebirth_ A drug-romanticizing song as cp 6 "theme"? Why?


-Rejection of the submission to others powers ('No one man should have all that power');
-Rejecting of an outside authority and to be sure of the owns strength ('I don't need yo' pussy, bitch, I'm on my own dick');
-There is that cp6 trait of enjoying live and to use your own power to do that ('I got the power, make yo' life so excitin'').

But yeah this is a quite lame song to represent cp6  Any song about fighting authority, power, fear rejecting would be a good representative of that type.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> -Rejection of the submission to others powers ('No one man should have all that power');
> -Rejecting of an outside authority and to be sure of the owns strength ('I don't need yo' pussy, bitch, I'm on my own dick');
> -There is that cp6 trait of enjoying live and to use your own power to do that ('I got the power, make yo' life so excitin'').
> 
> But yeah this is a quite lame song to represent cp6  Any song about fighting authority, power, fear rejecting would be a good representative of that type.


Power = Powder... Read the lyrics again and think cocaine.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Inguz said:


> Power = Powder... Read the lyrics again and think cocaine.


Sorry for my ignorance :laughing:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

@_Sonny_, I have to disagree about The Love Song being 1. It's so 4 + 8 with a dominant sexual drive underneath. So much self-loathing and sarcasm in it, at the same time pointing fingers towards those who slighted you with the promise that one day vengeance will be yours. That's pretty much the main recurrent theme of Holy Wood in general. It's Manson being angry at American media for blaming him for the Columbine Massacre. In a way I guess 4 + 8 can look very 1-ish. 

5w6:





* *





Inside the particle storm
Where clouds of napalm shimmer
With the promise of one final dawn

Inside the particle bliss
Where ages collide into nothingness
Obliteration's one final kiss

A claw in the garden of eden
Clogging the bloodstream of birth
Tearing a hole in the fabric of life
The horizon enriched with scars

Inside the particle blaze
A chamber of dissolution
Proclaiming the end of days

We leave now
Nothing will follow, nothing at all
The cleansing flames of entropy
To devour us all

Our lungs are filled with sarin
Our children drowning like dogs
Handcuffed to the weight of cold dark matter
Without purpose, meaning, or name

Inside the particle storm
The poison gene of humanity
Nullified

This is the moment
When black ships anchor to the skies
The heavy hands of chaos
Descend in merciless demise




CP 6w5 sp/sx:





7w6 so/sp:





8w7 sx/sp:





9w1 so/sp:





​


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

1w9 sp/so:





2w1 sp/sx:




English translation:

* *





Sen No Yoru Wo Koete (english Translation) lyrics
I want to be loved, but you don’t seem to love me
I wander within that repetition
I found one answer; that even if I’m scared, even if I’m hurt
I can say “I love you” to the person who I love

Do you love me? Or not love me?
As for things like that, it’s already fine either way
No matter how I wish
There are many unchangeable things in this world, right?
That’s right, and because only the fact of my loving you
Is the truth unchangeable by anyone

I want to overcome the thousands of nights and tell it to you
There’s something that I must tell you
I want to be loved, but you don’t seem to love me
I wander within that repetition
I found one answer; that even if I’m scared
Even if I’m hurt, I can say “I love you” to the person who I love
It’s scary to turn my feelings into words
But I can say “I love you” to the person who I love

In this broad world, I can’t express the joy of encountering you with words

So we smile, sing about the vividly passing autumn in do-re-mi
Turn our backs on winter, wait for the sunlight streaming through trees in spring
And become reborn anew, so that we can protect someone

On the path we came from and our destination, when we looked back, I’d always have timid eyes
I want to face you, but I can’t be honest
I, who repeated days of not being able to straightforwardly love my partner
And hated being alone on that day
Seemed to love people while unwounded

I’ll overcome the thousands of nights and go meet you now
There is something that I must tell you
I want to be loved, but you don’t seem to love me
I wander within that repetition
I found one answer; that even if I’m scared
Even if I’m hurt, I can say “I love you” to the person who I love
Even if those thoughts aren’t fulfilled, I can say “I love you” to the person who I love
It’s the most wonderful thing in this world




3w4 so/sx:





Last but not least, miserable 4w5 sx/sp in a nutshell


----------

